# Another 75 gallon stocking question.



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi, my FOWLR tank has been running quite awhile, 6 or 7 months, I think with just one ocellaris clown, we added another small one and it wound up dead in a few days.
What can I put in the tank from this list and if you have any other suggestions I would appreciate them

Blue green chromis x4 or 5
Foxface Lo x1 
Coral Beauty Angel x 1 or other dwarf angel.
A pair of Cardinal fish mayb
A peppermint shrimp or another shrimp..

Currently I have 1 clown and whole lot of snails (I think I got sent the wrong order).

I would like some variety of colorful yet rather hardy fish since I havexa basic setup. I have a Reef Octopus 2000 hang on skimmer, single 48 inch t5 light, 2 koralia 425 pump and an Eheim 2217 with just filter pads in it and 70 lbs of rock. I may add a hang on refugium at some point.
thanks for your help.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Any of those fish you mentioned, with the exception of the Chromis. If you must have one, then just get one. If you get a bunch, it will only be a matter of time before you just have one. They will chase and kill each other more than likely. Pepperminst Shrimp are fine. Might I suggest a Flame Angel for color, instead of the Coral Beauty. You can only have one dwarf angel in there, tank not big enough. How about, Yellow Eye Kole Tang? or a Mimic Tang? Or a Bristletooth Tomini Tang? Or a Squaretail Bristletooth Tang? Or a Two Spot Bristletooth Tang? Or a White Tail Bristletooth Tang?


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

I knew I could count on you, Reefing, to answer.
You said any of them but how about all of them? 
Would like another clown but afraid it will get mauled like the last one.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

All of them??? Yea, I don't think that would be a good idea. Possibly 2, that would be the extent that I would go. I'd add another Clown, try a larger size one this time, they usually do well in pairs, but if you don't, it will be fine by itself also.


----------



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, my daughter told me this clown is no longer with us, so it is time to rethink and rebuild. Convert the 75 gallon to fw and make the 29 gallon SW. Or tear it down, drill it, remodel the stand for the sump and start it again.
Don't know why the fish died, was told it has chunks of fin missing but I didn't see it myself. Maybe caught something from the other clown that was in there a minute.


----------

